# Someone just reclaimed his tortoise--ness??



## ascott (May 20, 2012)

So I was introduced to the Old Man Humphry at the end of 2007. An old supervisor of mine had a neighbor of his turn over this tired, dehydrated and lumpy CDT that they "found".....so to play forward a bit....the old boss got a divorce...started playing house with a new young lady and bailed out of the state....well, here is how the Old Man and his room mate Herman came yo reside at our place....I am thankful everyday at the chain of events that allowed them to be here....

Well the Old Man has had a crazy bout with solid sand impaction that we (being the Old Man and myself) worked through....a huge abscess that we worked through and my lingering mothering instincts that made me guard over him embarrassingly, too much.....I would not allow him to remain outside at night during the tortoise season (even though he has his own hard right up by the front porch) and this last winter I hesitantly allowed him to brumate on schedule with the others....I struggled with the choice but really had not observed any health issues that warranted against it....so he went in and came out as desired for a healthy outcome....so this tortoise season I have again had to evaluate truly why I was lugging his ole butt in each night and came to terms with once again my worry more than him having a shortcoming....so I have been leaving him out 24/7 for the last 3+ weeks....

So today I go out on the porch to put some cat food out for the neighbors stray cats..lol....some food out for the peacock and guineas and I see a bush moving in the Old Mans yard...so naturally I think "stupid gophers" and walk over to see what this....


----------



## azkeyrealtor (May 20, 2012)

THIS IS sooo sooooo funny and cute!! he looks sooo happy to dig!!!


----------



## bigred (May 20, 2012)

ascott said:


> So I was introduced to the Old Man Humphry at the end of 2007. An old supervisor of mine had a neighbor of his turn over this tired, dehydrated and lumpy CDT that they "found".....so to play forward a bit....the old boss got a divorce...started playing house with a new young lady and bailed out of the state....well, here is how the Old Man and his room mate Herman came yo reside at our place....I am thankful everyday at the chain of events that allowed them to be here....
> 
> Well the Old Man has had a crazy bout with solid sand impaction that we (being the Old Man and myself) worked through....a huge abscess that we worked through and my lingering mothering instincts that made me guard over him embarrassingly, too much.....I would not allow him to remain outside at night during the tortoise season (even though he has his own hard right up by the front porch) and this last winter I hesitantly allowed him to brumate on schedule with the others....I struggled with the choice but really had not observed any health issues that warranted against it....so he went in and came out as desired for a healthy outcome....so this tortoise season I have again had to evaluate truly why I was lugging his ole butt in each night and came to terms with once again my worry more than him having a shortcoming....so I have been leaving him out 24/7 for the last 3+ weeks....
> 
> So today I go out on the porch to put some cat food out for the neighbors stray cats..lol....some food out for the peacock and guineas and I see a bush moving in the Old Mans yard...so naturally I think "stupid gophers" and walk over to see what this....



Nice to see CDT in their natural environment


----------



## ascott (May 20, 2012)

So what turns out to be really funny to me....he decided to sleep in his starter home....and don't you love the "porch" light....lol....I am sure it was not in his plans but I love the coincidence....and here is a goodnight pic....


----------



## bigred (May 20, 2012)

ascott said:


> So what turns out to be really funny to me....he decided to sleep in his starter home....and don't you love the "porch" light....lol....I am sure it was not in his plans but I love the coincidence....and here is a goodnight pic....



He looks like hes got it made, Nightlight


----------



## ascott (May 20, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 21, 2012)

I bet he's paying you back for all your love and kindness by digging places for you to plant more cactus. What is the bumper sticker for? can't make out what it says.


----------



## JoesMum (May 21, 2012)

Relaxed and happy .... Just gotta dig


----------



## wellington (May 21, 2012)

Now that tortoise really knows the value of location, location, location. LOL Really, how many torts do you know with their own porch light


----------



## ascott (May 21, 2012)

LOL....good stuff you guys.... He was obsessing over the hole today in the hot sun...I let him do his thing until it hit 93+ on the shady porch...then I had to go out and stop the crazy man for some cool sprayed tortoise salad and a quick rinse of his dirty eyes and to check on his front toe nails---which he is rapidly wearing down...he of course decided to dig in a spot that is so compacted and hard....so after his forced interruption I placed him back in his yard next to his chick made hide and he looked at me with his good eye and stomped into his hide and I did not see him out the rest of the afternoon....

Len, the state of California requires me to pimp his ride with a permit....


----------

